# Unacceptable :[



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

This was the ad on Craigslist:

"I desperately need to find a new home for my White Shepherd Zoe. She is a wonderful dog, but she is no longer a good fit for our family. If we can't get her placed in a new home by the end of the week, we are going to have to take her to the pound. I REALLY do not want to have to do this because I love her & she is a great dog. She is just not a good fit for our family anymore. Last week, she scratched my 10 month old daughter in the face, which is unacceptable. She didn't do it out of malice, she did it because my daughter got too close to Zoe's food. Zoe needs a bigger yard & someone to play with who can wear the energy out of her. She is a very sweet, loving dog who is great with other big dogs (especially males) & older children, but needs a family who can give her more time & attention. This whole situation is breaking my heart, but I have to put the needs of my daughter first. I am currently having to banish to Zoe to areas of the house where my daughter doesn't go & that is no life for a sweet dog. "


I have already e-mailed the owner. Scratched her daughter in the face, and that's unacceptable. Hm - wonder if she tried to NIP the daughter in the face.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

P.S. Owner posted an ad back in November for her as well:

"It breaks my heart to have to find a new home for my White Shepherd Zoe. She is a wonderful dog... very loyal, friendly, affectionate. She's an excellent watch dog. She's good with kids, cats, & large male dogs. She really shouldn't be in a home with small dogs or female dogs. We have a nine-month-old baby who is taking up so much of our time that Zoe is not getting enough attention or exercise. Zoe deserves better... The vet tells me she is a pure bred, but I have no papers for her as she is a rescue. I've had her for four years... she is spayed, UTD on her shots, & housebroken. She has completed her Canine Good Citizen & knows basic obedience commands, but I haven't had enough to practice with her. I love her so much & she's been such a good dog for our family, but she really deserves better. I am certain that her previous owner abused her, so her new owner will need a gentle hand. 
I will be happy to send pics to anyone who is interested... "

So....no small dogs....no female dogs.....no kids.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just wondering why anyone would allow their 10 month old child to get close to a dog's bowl while eating? Especially the dog being a rescue, possibly abused prior, and not knowing its entire history.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleJust wondering why anyone would allow their 10 month old child to get close to a dog's bowl while eating? Especially the dog being a rescue, possibly abused prior, and not knowing its entire history.


exactly what i was thinking. why was the kid near the bowl in the first place? 

i hope zoe finds a great home, she sounds like a good dog. just one that is PENT UP and isnt getting enough mental/physical exercise


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Some people don't have the 'brains' they were born with. Gee she had the dog before the kid, duh !


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if she had the dog before the kid. In one of the posts, it says "she was a rescue."


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheska
> i hope zoe finds a great home, she sounds like a good dog. just one that is PENT UP and isnt getting enough mental/physical exercise


I'm hoping to remedy that.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"The vet tells me she is a pure bred, but I have no papers for her as she is a rescue. I've had her for four years..."

This is really sad...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

She (the dog) is 5-1/2 years old now (yes, I've made contact with the owner!). I missed the part about her having the dog longer than the child. How does a dog receive its CGC if it doesn't like female or small dogs? Just curious.

Zoe may have a home for Christmas after all.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Great news...thank you so much for contacting her...fingers crossed!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:She is just not a good fit for our family anymore. Last week, she scratched my 10 month old daughter in the face, which is unacceptable. She didn't do it out of malice, she did it because my daughter got too close to Zoe's food. Zoe needs a bigger yard & someone to play with who can wear the energy out of her.


Nope. All Zoe needs is an owner with some common sense. Someone who will supervise her children when Zoe is eating (or really anytime dog and kids are together), and someone who will clip a lead to her collar and take her for a walk, rather than "a bigger yard".


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleShe (the dog) is 5-1/2 years old now (yes, I've made contact with the owner!). I missed the part about her having the dog longer than the child. How does a dog receive its CGC if it doesn't like female or small dogs? Just curious.
> 
> Zoe may have a home for Christmas after all.


Are you planning on getting her, Shel?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

If Zoe gets along with Cash, then yes, I will be giving her a proper home.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo!!! Lucky lucky Zoe! And lucky your for finding what sounds like a great dog that indeed needs an owner who has some common sense! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you for stepping up for this girl and giving her the home she deserves.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't know what to say about the current owner. Poor girl, I hope she gets along with Cash and she has a sensible new owner!

Shesh, Otto scratched Tom this morning. James was running around wild and I'd just gotten the puppy to stop trying to pull off his footie jammies when Tom came bouncing into the room . Tom got bounced back.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What kind of MORON lets their 10-month old kid get close to a dog that's eating?? Come on now!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreWhat kind of MORON lets their 10-month old kid get close to a dog that's eating?? Come on now!


Not someone with any amount of sense. DS#1 was obessed with Morgan's food from the time he was about 18 months, made me nervous so I taught him how to hand feed her. She loved that but he was much older, able to walk and I was right there.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreWhat kind of MORON lets their 10-month old kid get close to a dog that's eating?? Come on now!


Those were my sentiments.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

so when do you get her?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The owner said that she is "terrified of thunderstorms and will run and hide when there is one."

I asked her if she had ever tried using or offering a crate for Zoe as a safe place to hide when T-storms were in the area....this was the reply:

"I've never had much success using a crate with her, but my guess is that I was the problem, not her."

?? Whatever that means. I asked about coming to see her tonight, but that question has not been answered yet.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Not hard to imagine this person failed at crate training. Good Luck and I'm sure this dog will turn out to be awesome in your experienced hands. (probably will manage to get over it's food issues too)


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Max my rescue project, who was starving, is not food aggresive. One it tells me the dog had an owner once, and two I would imagine a little training for this dog will go a long way.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle I asked about coming to see her tonight, but that question has not been answered yet.


I hope she says yes. Sounds like a special dog who needs love and attention she's not getting from someone with a young baby. Hate to say it but I bet you get there and the woman is out to you know where with her next child.


----------



## ACO10 (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont even know how I have made it this long as an Animal Control Officer; people make me so angry. Why did she get the dog in the first place if she did not have a big enough yard? Dogs have claws, of course a scratch is going to occur, is the kid going to fall down and bust open his/her chin; of course sometime in it's childhood (same difference).

Dont know if any of you heard the story about the dog that chewed through a babies diaper and chewed the genitals off of the baby boy. Mom of course left dog and baby together and was not around to hear anything. Plus the kid had a dirty diaper. This woman reminds me of this news article I read. Poor dog, I really hope you get her out of there. I dont even know how I would function without my White German Shepherd. SHe is the best part of my life!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Well...unfortunately, Zoe is a "no go. We met off her property (in case there were any territorial issues), and she was INCREDIBLY aggressive towards Cash (who was politely sitting next to us). She definitely needs a new home, but she probably needs one as an only pet


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

That's too bad. Hopefully someone can step up to take the dog or help place her somewhere nice.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The owner's reasoning for her dog's aggressiveness was "maybe she sees him as a small breed dog?"

(Cash is 5 months old.......and 48 lbs.)


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

they need to stop making excuses 
WE DID NOT SOCIALIZE HER OR TAKE THE TIME TO LET HER BE WITH OTHER DOGS. 

i hope she finds a good home


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

They adopted her when she was 1-1/2 years old. Who knows what her history was before that. I'm not making excuses for the owner as I think they adopted her because they fell in love with the idea of owning a German Shepherd, but who knows what this dog's history was prior.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you know if they adopted her from a rescue and if they tried to contact the rescue? just a thought.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a clue.


----------

